# my litter so far



## ratsrulesok

These are my thirteen babies born 29th of May at 7:16am how do I know for certain because I was up all night with their momma Anna,








Anna got pregnant because Cookie's cage was a rubbish Leonardo one, it has bottom pannels with holes in for poop to fall through and a drawer underneath, pulling his paper and the card aside to stop him putting his foot through a hole, he lifted up a bottom panel and pushed out the drawer, next thing I know on a play time Anna comes out squeaking from behind the wardrobe and Cookie comes chasing.








This is Cookie my only male and escape artist








Anyway Cookies cake is wired up the base panels are glued in place, I have a liberta explorer and two zoozone ones and a zoozone two as well as the wired up leonardo one.


----------



## ratsrulesok

tues 31st three days on
Anna is looking darn good and pauses for a drink








Annas babies all alive and well all have been checked and have fully bellys of milk all thirteen look darn good.








I am sure they will all be silvery grey like mommy and seem to have the white bellies to


----------



## HowlsOfAngels

There so adorable with their lil' baby fuzz and their super tiny paws. Lol A big pile of cuteness.


----------



## ratsrulesok

HowlsOfAngels said:


> There so adorable with their lil' baby fuzz and their super tiny paws. Lol A big pile of cuteness.


Awww thank you I am also fortunate with the fact I am being allowed to keept hem I have the cage room the finances and then time so thats epic to got a liberta explorer monster cage for them when they are old enough.


----------



## rattie4135luv

They look great! Perfect cuteness! My little double rex girl Jilly just had a litter of 14 on the 24th at 7am. They are a week old today. All are healthy and strong! Lol


----------



## ratsrulesok

rattie4135luv said:


> They look great! Perfect cuteness! My little double rex girl Jilly just had a litter of 14 on the 24th at 7am. They are a week old today. All are healthy and strong! Lol


yay congratulations on your litter any chance of a piccy?


----------



## shinysticker

awww, how amazing new rattie life is! it must be such a pleasure to see how they grow and change everyday!


----------



## ratsrulesok

it is the first of june and 7 days till my birthday and these are how the babies look today and look they all seem to have mommys coloring


----------



## ratsrulesok

down to 12.... :'(
this how they look today on the seventh of june








noticed they have cute whiskers today and their faces are looking less like a funny mush and more cute like a ratties.

Anna had some corn as a treat and is having some kitty food for tea.


----------



## rattie4135luv

I posted pictures of Jilly's litter in the Adoption Section. I'm in Absecon, NJ.


----------



## ratsrulesok

rattie4135luv said:


> I posted pictures of Jilly's litter in the Adoption Section. I'm in Absecon, NJ.


Oh I will have a nose now and I am in Cardiff south wales uk.


----------



## ratsrulesok

right another day another photo 12 still alive and kicking really showing how pretty they all are now.


----------



## ratsrulesok

Vet nurse came over today she was so nice we spent ages talking, she has two rats of her own and wants more so could be giving her some in return she has given me her mobile number and told me to ask her any questions, she was so nice a patient, my head was bad today so she had to wait whilst I remembered details and such, she inspected each and then asked if I was in any clubs, I told her about FR site I used to be on and she got rather cross about how they had treated me, she even hijacked my laptop to post back to them which made me smile, had to show her how to post a piccy tho, either way it was lovely to have some support and a professional telling me I was doing a good job made me feel ten feet tall as I had been very depressed over some of the accusations made on the old site I used to be part of.


----------



## pinkfearie

Im glad its going well now  I've just been showing the boyfriend your babies. 
Keep us updated in their growth please in this thread, your doing swell


----------



## lilspaz68

ratsrulesok said:


> Vet nurse came over today she was so nice we spent ages talking, she has two rats of her own and wants more so could be giving her some in return she has given me her mobile number and told me to ask her any questions, she was so nice a patient, my head was bad today so she had to wait whilst I remembered details and such, she inspected each and then asked if I was in any clubs, I told her about FR site I used to be on and she got rather cross about how they had treated me, she even hijacked my laptop to post back to them which made me smile, had to show her how to post a piccy tho, either way it was lovely to have some support and a professional telling me I was doing a good job made me feel ten feet tall as I had been very depressed over some of the accusations made on the old site I used to be part of.


I assume Fancy Rat was the forum? They are very rigid on that forum...a lot of opinion, a lot of "we have always done it that way, so YOUR way must be WRONG" LOLOL


----------



## pinkfearie

I made the mistake of getting embroiled in that thread and am now getting frustrated at them justified their behaviour. In their eyes its ok to gang up on someone who maybe has trouble with getting out what they want to say properly (i have Fibro so have brain to paper issues alot) so can only imagine how it is for Ratrules. 
They did try the 'ahh ummaybe itll go away' response but when Ratrules vet nurse posted theyve now gone on the attack again picking holes in her helping.
You guys seem better and nice  So will be hanging around to see how these babies do and hopefully make freinds


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> I assume Fancy Rat was the forum? They are very rigid on that forum...a lot of opinion, a lot of "we have always done it that way, so YOUR way must be WRONG" LOLOL


it was wow how did you know XD
but having the vet nurse over today really bucked up my confidence well worth the petrol money we paid her.


----------



## ratsrulesok

pinkfearie said:


> Im glad its going well now  I've just been showing the boyfriend your babies.
> Keep us updated in their growth please in this thread, your doing swell



I will do if Anna lets me she laid on the house most of today distracted her with a piece of chicken to get photos


----------



## ratsrulesok

pinkfearie said:


> I made the mistake of getting embroiled in that thread and am now getting frustrated at them justified their behaviour. In their eyes its ok to gang up on someone who maybe has trouble with getting out what they want to say properly (i have Fibro so have brain to paper issues alot) so can only imagine how it is for Ratrules.
> They did try the 'ahh ummaybe itll go away' response but when Ratrules vet nurse posted theyve now gone on the attack again picking holes in her helping.
> You guys seem better and nice  So will be hanging around to see how these babies do and hopefully make freinds


wow did they really have a go at the vet nurse?
I told her posting on their site was a waste of breath but she said she despised bullies and wanted to have a go, dont know what she posted dont really want to ever go back their to be honest I think they are creul and rather sick to force people out just because we cant all have decades of rat owning experiance or fit into their little gang.
I will be seeing the vet nurse again friday next week no doubt she will want to check the answers on FR so that should be a laugh, shouldn't have said anything to her but she bought up rat websites and I just blurted out the rest, gran didn't help either she was furious with them "how dare they they don't know you or your circumstances!" she went on for ages, did need her hug tho was very upset over it. :-\

OMG saw what she posted......gonna ask them to delete it she had no right at all.


----------



## lilspaz68

who had no right at all? I am lost...the vet nurse? I think we call them vet tech's here but I don't think they are allowed to do anything without being in the vet clinic.


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> who had no right at all? I am lost...the vet nurse? I think we call them vet tech's here but I don't think they are allowed to do anything without being in the vet clinic.


our local vet nurse is a rat owner I asked her to come over and check over the babies, she then went on another forum and posted alot of details on the conditions of my ratty and private convos with her, I had to pay her to come out as I wanted to make sure I was doing riht as on fancy rats uk site I got alot of abuse over my rat care.


----------



## lilspaz68

ratsrulesok said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who had no right at all? I am lost...the vet nurse? I think we call them vet tech's here but I don't think they are allowed to do anything without being in the vet clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> our local vet nurse is a rat owner I asked her to come over and check over the babies, she then went on another forum and posted alot of details on the conditions of my ratty and private convos with her, I had to pay her to come out as I wanted to make sure I was doing riht as on fancy rats uk site I got alot of abuse over my rat care.
Click to expand...

Awww I am sorry 

What is she saying you are doing so wrong? It's easy to improve on the basics, you just need to know where you can, and what to do and be willing to try. Most of us started off as terrible owners through ignorance. Pine, aquariums, seed mix, etc.

I am thrilled when I find someone willing to learn and try...not put them down for their rat care. I only get very frustrated when these people insist they are right and the rats are being neglected or not getting vet care, etc.


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> Awww I am sorry
> 
> What is she saying you are doing so wrong? It's easy to improve on the basics, you just need to know where you can, and what to do and be willing to try. Most of us started off as terrible owners through ignorance. Pine, aquariums, seed mix, etc.
> 
> I am thrilled when I find someone willing to learn and try...not put them down for their rat care. I only get very frustrated when these people insist they are right and the rats are being neglected or not getting vet care, etc.



I remeber my first rat at 15 I got is soooo wrong, sawdust, a aquarium how the net has changed me XD
As for mix I am a huge fan of the pets at home like lab pellet, I found some pet sites people are very opinionated and are not interested in your side of the story and make up their own.
althought thinking on pine a wooden house I bought for anna seems suspect, there was a rat on the box but that means nothing these days.


----------



## lilspaz68

those are the PAH nuggets? They aren't the best but you honestly don't have a lot of options out there. If you are careful to give them healthy veggies, etc, it should be just fine


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> those are the PAH nuggets? They aren't the best but you honestly don't have a lot of options out there. If you are careful to give them healthy veggies, etc, it should be just fine


Oh which is the best then cause I actually need to do a rat shop (rat groceries) 


also everyone 
right todays piccy's are here!!!!


----------



## chickenlicken

oh look they are getting fur now! thats so sweet! i found the fancy rats forum really friendly and helpful havnt been on in a bit though it didnt work last time i tried to go on. I do like it there though, i like it here too of course!
Ive heard those nugget things are not very good for rats and you are better off buying a rabbit food like alpha herbal and adding things to it. I *think* there are some recipes for making your own food on fancy rats but i think it might be against the rules for me to copy it onto here? is it copyright i dont know!


----------



## lilspaz68

chickenlicken said:


> oh look they are getting fur now! thats so sweet! i found the fancy rats forum really friendly and helpful havnt been on in a bit though it didnt work last time i tried to go on. I do like it there though, i like it here too of course!
> Ive heard those nugget things are not very good for rats and you are better off buying a rabbit food like alpha herbal and adding things to it. I *think* there are some recipes for making your own food on fancy rats but i think it might be against the rules for me to copy it onto here? is it copyright i dont know!


It would be very silly if they claimed you couldn't post it, sharing information is what rat owners need to do.

Post it and we will pick it apart, but as for rabbit food? No way. It's main thing is hay and rats cannot digest hay so there's no nutritive values in it and they will become malnourished quickly.


----------



## ratsrulesok

I found a site that sells rat food that the german wing of the fancy rat society okayed apparently so bought that 
"The balanced selection of ingredients such as proteins and vitamins and the low fat content have attracted an award by the German rat enthusiast organisation VdRD"
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/food/rat/other_rat_food/13200#more


----------



## lilspaz68

protein is good, fat is very high, but what can you do?


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> protein is good, fat is very high, but what can you do?


Well I hope that it will eb okay seems the best round right now trying to find some stuff for them.


----------



## ratsrulesok

and todays piccy showing super cuteness!!!


----------



## lilspaz68

I am seeing agouti's and blacks. Can you take more pics to show off their colour?


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> I am seeing agouti's and blacks. Can you take more pics to show off their colour?



Sure I will try and get some of them all in the same light level with a white background.


----------



## ratsrulesok

right a short video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkXWPnXQF90
then todays pics man I need a better camera.


----------



## Jaguar

lilspaz68 said:


> I am seeing agouti's and blacks. Can you take more pics to show off their colour?


me too.  makes sense considering dad is fawn.

cute little things nonetheless.


----------



## ratsrulesok

Tomorrow is my brithday all my family sent me the same message in the card "happy birthday sorry but I cannot get you a gift its the recession."
they mean it FML.
At least I have my ratties they shared some steak with me a teeeny bit XD


----------



## ratsrulesok

Today is my birthday I am all of 28 years anyway todays piccies and the little black one is a so and so he keeps climbing out the nest, I keep putting him back, I love them all so much today the nipples say 6 boys and 6 girls lol


----------



## ratsrulesok

the group shot








Vogue darling vogue








yes I know I am cute








looks like a wild ratty








cute body shot








time for my close up mr Spielberg








twins!!!
















my sweet baby








awww sweetness


----------



## lilspaz68

Soon those little eyes are going to pop open and then the zooming shall begin LOLOL

Oh btw Happy Birthday!!


----------



## littlemissgogo

So cute! Love the vogue shot


----------



## ratsrulesok

littlemissgogo said:


> So cute! Love the vogue shot


AWEEE thank youI love the little duchess she is so cute.


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> Soon those little eyes are going to pop open and then the zooming shall begin LOLOL
> 
> Oh btw Happy Birthday!!


AWW thank you it was a great birthday and cant wait for their eyes to open


----------



## ratsrulesok

yay cleaned them out despite having done it yesterday I did it again cause hs had made a **** of a mess
this is something I made a carboard tube with a sock folded inside and out over it very popular with ratties
















with new toys 

















and yet another video sorry
http://youtu.be/rue7womnf88


----------



## ratsrulesok

yay todays piccies...
Also they are trying solid food today so please.
Cant believe I ever mixed up male and female the well nads are so obvious when you know what your looking for.
I cleaned this out yesterday....fresh food to...

























and yet another video sorry guys but cuteness should not be missed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKEg5fZm3Pk


----------



## starry_uk

aww they all look adorable


----------



## ratsrulesok

they are all touble and I love every single one of them, got offered money for them but turned it down keeping ma babies.


----------



## lilspaz68

ratsrulesok said:


> they are all touble and I love every single one of them, got offered money for them but turned it down keeping ma babies.


Awww that's lovely!!! They are beautiful, happy and healthy looking babies


----------



## starry_uk

lilspaz68 said:


> Awww that's lovely!!! They are beautiful, happy and healthy looking babies


i agree ;D..they look like very well looked after babies


----------



## ratsrulesok

starry_uk said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that's lovely!!! They are beautiful, happy and healthy looking babies
> 
> 
> 
> i agree ;D..they look like very well looked after babies
Click to expand...

Aww thank you they are spoilt and I did something very naughty and gave them my corn on the cob, was meant for me but meh they wanted it more
Sorry for the lack of images tumours been giving me some pain so didn't feel like being on laptop to much, anyway here are the piccies.
Omn nom








Sea of cuteness








a robe fit for a rat king








just a little nibble








to scale Anna and babies


----------



## littlemissgogo

These guys are so cute! Makes me excited for when my little ones get a bit older.


----------



## ratsrulesok

littlemissgogo said:


> These guys are so cute! Makes me excited for when my little ones get a bit older.


They are so amazing and you will be stunned how fast they grow, the more you get them out the more they go nuts when they see you and want to come out and play.
anyway another video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iPJ1EpuDq8

Lids off lets go go go








where did they all come from?!?!








play time in the ikea bag holder


----------



## Jaguar

is that white thing with the holes a chicken feeder?


----------



## ratsrulesok

Jaguar said:


> is that white thing with the holes a chicken feeder?


it is a ikea plastic bag holder they are about a pound XD


----------



## Jaguar

ahh... it looks like these little chick feeders we had when i lived on a farm. it looks like an awesome hideout for babies, very creative


----------



## ratsrulesok

Jaguar said:


> ahh... it looks like these little chick feeders we had when i lived on a farm. it looks like an awesome hideout for babies, very creative


yeah you can pay hundreds to kit out a rat cage with toys or you can make them yourself....for a pound....XD


----------



## lilspaz68

Those ratters need a bigger cage now...and you will need an extra one to separate out the boys. Have you sexed the babies yet?


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> Those ratters need a bigger cage now...and you will need an extra one to separate out the boys. Have you sexed the babies yet?


yeah got six boys and six girls but they got another week yet before they can leave Anna.
they can move into a zoozone two later today.


----------



## lilspaz68

ratsrulesok said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those ratters need a bigger cage now...and you will need an extra one to separate out the boys. Have you sexed the babies yet?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah got six boys and six girls but they got another week yet before they can leave Anna.
> they can move into a zoozone two later today.
Click to expand...

zoozones are only good for new litters, not active bubs, start looking around for bigger taller cages.


----------



## ratsrulesok

lilspaz68 said:


> ratsrulesok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those ratters need a bigger cage now...and you will need an extra one to separate out the boys. Have you sexed the babies yet?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah got six boys and six girls but they got another week yet before they can leave Anna.
> they can move into a zoozone two later today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zoozones are only good for new litters, not active bubs, start looking around for bigger taller cages.
Click to expand...


The cage spacing is a real issue so far alot of the cages I have looked at have massive gaps in the bars, I have the liberta for when they are older but they shimmy in and out of that with ease and no way in **** am I chicken wiring the whole thing, chicken wire is lethal.
Shame there is no where you can buy on any on credit schemes but even then where I would put them XD
Jez they want £70 for a small cage me thinketh its time to whip out ebay


----------



## starry_uk

keep an eye out on ebay and ad papers and your local papers. i know how you feel about the cages..ive got 3 cages in use at the moment and next week it'll be 4. the good thing is once the babies are grown/found homes you can always sell on the cages you dont need ;D


----------



## ratsrulesok

very true its just alot of hassel with all the cages right now.


----------



## lilspaz68

Make a giant bin cage out of a large tote...a lot cheaper, use the wire for the top and sides...you can make a decent temp cage out of those a LOT bigger than a Zoozone.


----------



## ratsrulesok

did something I didnt want to do but meh....
I wired up the liberta, lots of cable ties and scratches but its done the babies boys in bottom girls in top are all settled and happy.
Sebastian, Ceil and Sophie moved to a large leonardo cage thing
and cookie moved in with dumped ratty Houdini who came this morning by box and letter asking me to look after him, he went to the vets at 4pm and was given a clean bill of health but told to fatten him up a bit.

















Cookie and him get on like a house on fire, Cookie groomed him and he groomed cookie back most the first hour they were together, to the point I wondered if I should give them some privacy, put a note up in the window to...

"the owners of dumped rat, I am happy to say your little one is cared for here, he has a friend to play with and a cage to roam in, he will feed on the best and snuggle in the softest."

he seems a very smart rat, he watches me alot seems to have figured out things quickly and him and cookie have not fought once.


----------



## starry_uk

its great news that cookie and houdini are getting along... hope the babies are enjoying their cages


----------



## ratsrulesok

starry_uk said:


> its great news that cookie and houdini are getting along... hope the babies are enjoying their cages


they are and lordy the wheel well it never stops and some times its two or three on it at once running, got one of those flying saucer wheels they are fabulous.
just hate chicken wire I look like I cheesed off a cat and got scratched all to ****, but chicken wired the **** out of that cage XD 
it only has to last long enough for the babies to grow up then I can take the ruddy stuff off.


----------



## Misbehavior

Do you consider those Flying Saucer things appropriate for adults as well? I've read that they easily topple over and take up quite a bit of room... ???


----------



## ratsrulesok

Misbehavior said:


> Do you consider those Flying Saucer things appropriate for adults as well? I've read that they easily topple over and take up quite a bit of room... ???


I have never had mine topple over not once, I dont mean the metal ones I mean....








they do take up a bit of room but so do wheels really 
my adults love them I also have a silent spinner wheel








I will be honest the rats love them both just as much but my little sophie ADORES the spinner wheel.
it really does depend on the rat, I have never had my saucers tip over and the babies and adults love it.
This is sebastian on the saucer he gets up some speed without trouble.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlA1PrmRNwY


----------



## Misbehavior

Alright, thanks. I read some reviews that it fell apart and all but it seems pretty sturdy. Plus it's five dollars off right now!


----------



## ratsrulesok

Misbehavior said:


> Alright, thanks. I read some reviews that it fell apart and all but it seems pretty sturdy. Plus it's five dollars off right now!


Well I have two of the flying saucers and it has lasted me 8 months and shows no sign of falling apart, got one of the wheels and it seems sturdy but I prefer the saucers to be honest.


----------

